# in-telegence lenkt ein,Firstway Dienst zum 31.1. eingestellt



## alaska (24 Januar 2003)

Hi!
Nur mal so als Info am Rande: ein Kollege von der Presse der hier wohl ein wenig recherchiert hat mir gesagt, das 
das "Angebot" zum 31.01.2003 eingestellt wird, also ab dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr existieren wird.

Wenigstens ein kleiner Schritt, um andere vor dieser Gebuehrenfalle zu bewahren.


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2003)

Ich befürchte eher "neuer Name, neues Spiel"


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2003)

*link von...*

Wo ist denn der In-telegence Link(S) 
wer weiß wo der oder die sind  :bigcry:


----------



## alaska (24 Januar 2003)

steht alles im grossen 40 seiten thread *sfg*


----------



## thorsten (24 Januar 2003)

Sorry ich bin blind  8) 

Wo steht das da ?

Hm ja ich bin blind. . . .


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2003)

*link zu in-telegence*

 find ich auch nicht schon das ganze board durchsucht   
mensch ich brauch doch infos oder kennt jemand noch ein anderes forum mit Dialerinfo(in-telegence


----------



## Karl Napp (24 Januar 2003)

Auf www.dialerschutz.de im Forum gibt´s weitere Informationen dazu.

Gruß. Karl Napp


----------



## Baller Otto (25 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte eher "neuer Name, neues Spiel"



Satire AN

Die Domain " fistway.de " ist noch frei. 
(Stand Datenbank: Samstag, 25. Januar 2003) 

Fistway GmbH i.Gr.

Wir sind wieder da!
Ab dem 1.2.03 mit unserem neuen leistungsgesteigerten kostenlosen Server Update "mother-f-connector", zeigen wir gerade Internetneulingen wie aufregend und unterhaltsam das Internet sein kann. Gerade alte Menschen, Kinder oder absolute Anfänger erzielen mit unserem kostenlosen Server Update schnell überraschende Ergebnisse.

Automatisch installiert. Nur ein Klick oder zwei, und sie sind auch dabei.

Über 10000 Kunden der Vorgänger Version können sich nicht irren!

Hier ein paar Auszüge aus ein paar Kundenzuschriften:

"Super, ich hab ihn allen meinen Freunden per E-Mail geschickt..."
"Ich hab ihm meinem Chef gegeben. Er hat ihn auch benutzt!"
"Sogar die Kinder haben es probiert, jetzt schreien sie nicht mehr."

Auf Wunsch schicken wir ihnen die Zugangssoftware kostenlos auf Diskette zu.
Sie können sie sooft einsetzen wie sie wollen.

Und das beste ist: Die Zugangssoftware ist, wie gesagt, völlig kostenlos !!!

Satire AUS


Satire wieder AN

Rettung naht:
Es gibt zum Glück ja unser tolles http://www.verbraucherministerium.de/
Da arbeitet die Frau Künast. Die schützt die Bürger die sie gewählt haben und erarbeitet mit vielen Mitarbeitern Gesetze. Das ist so, weil es ja das Verbraucherministerium ist.

Das ist wie mit diesem BSE:
Das gibt es erst gar nicht. Das gibt es nicht. Weil es das nicht gibt, brauchen wir auch nicht testen. Dann gibt es nur ganz wenig. Jetzt gibt es immer weniger. In 2001 125 Fälle, in 2002 nur noch 106 und im ganzen Jahr 2003 nur noch 3! Also quasi gar nicht!


März 2002
"Die seriösen Anbieter und die Telekommunikationsunternehmen sind gefordert, hier konsequent vorzugehen und die Schwarzen Schafe der Branche vom Markt zu verdrängen. Gelingt dies nicht in angemessener Frist, werden wir entsprechende Änderungen der gesetzlichen Regelungen initiieren"

oder auch
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/data/anw-10.03.02-000/

und wie wunderbar
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/data/jk-31.10.02-006/



Nur mal zum Vergleich ein anderes Zitat, das lediglich verdeutlicht, dass die Reaktionen von Menschen ganz unterschiedlich sind, wenn ihnen etwas schlimmes wiederfährt:

Marcellus Wallace in Quentin Tarantinos Pulp Fiction.

"Ich werde ein paar eisenharte, durchgeknallte Crack-Nigger vorbeischicken, die ihn mit einer Kneifzange und einem Lötkolben bearbeiten werden."

Das hat Marcellus gesagt, nachdem er einen echt miesen Nachmittag in einem dunklen und schlecht möblierten Kellerraum verbrachte.
Aber das war ja nur ein Film, und nicht das richtige Leben, 2003 in Deutschland...

Satire geht nicht wieder AUS, hoffentlich bleibt das nicht so.


----------



## Baller Otto (25 Januar 2003)

thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ja ich bin blind. . . .



...was solls, geht uns allen mal so :tröst:


----------



## Pistensau (26 Januar 2003)

wenn firstway einstellt, was bedeutet das für offene Forderungen??


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2003)

*firstway*

habe diese Typen schon ein paar Mal angemahnt mir das "tolle teure Autoupdater programm" zu schicken. Das es als Anhang mit e-mail nicht geklappt hat schrieb er mir ich solle es mal unter der URL Adres. http:/xx.xx.xx.xx./setup.exe versuchen. Schaut euch doch das mal an, weiß nicht was das überhaupt sein soll.


----------



## Baller Otto (28 Januar 2003)

*Re: firstway*



			
				roswitha schrieb:
			
		

> habe diese Typen schon ein paar Mal angemahnt mir das "tolle teure Autoupdater programm" zu schicken. Das es als Anhang mit e-mail nicht geklappt hat schrieb er mir ich solle es mal unter der URL Adres. http:/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/setup.exe versuchen. Schaut euch doch das mal an, weiß nicht was das überhaupt sein soll.



Soll das ein Scherz sein ?

ACHTUNG ! Das ist der Dialer ! 

Moderator walte deines Amtes...


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2003)

Auch getilgt.


----------



## technofreak (28 Januar 2003)

Ich hab diesen Autoupdater mal getestet, mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar wann und wie der zuschlägt.
Wenn man ihn mit YAW aufruft, wird zwar nach der Zulässigkeit der Programmes gefragt, 
aber das wars dann, eine Einwahl hat YAW nicht festgestellen können. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie 
dieses "Prachtstück" arbeitet? 
Gruß
TF


----------



## Baller Otto (28 Januar 2003)

@roswitha

Ja, das ist der Dialer. Blöde Frage, aber was willst du damit ?


@Heiko

Danke für dos promte entlinkung.


----------



## Baller Otto (28 Januar 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab diesen Autoupdater mal getestet, mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar wann und wie der zuschlägt.
> Wenn man ihn mit YAW aufruft, wird zwar nach der Zulässigkeit der Programmes gefragt,
> aber das wars dann, eine Einwahl hat YAW nicht festgestellen können. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie
> dieses "Prachtstück" arbeitet?
> ...



Bin grad dabei.
Scheint bisher so aus das keine Einwahlkomponente eingebaut ist.
Schaut bisher so aus das keine Einwahlkomponente eingebaut ist.
Ist heut nich mein Tag :roll:


----------

